
Burning Man, a utopia for guests, was hell for many workers - lisper
https://www.salon.com/2018/08/24/exclusive-burning-man-a-utopia-for-guests-can-be-a-hell-for-many-workers/
======
m0llusk
Tried hard to read this article, but constant ongoing interruptions from
adware downloading videos made it impossible.

~~~
msie
Came here to say this too! So obnoxious reading a line of text only to see it
jump below an ad.

------
eschaton
What do they mean by workers? I thought everyone attending Burning Man was an
attendee (or one of the organizers), and nobody was allowed to have “staff.”

~~~
anonyxyz
Those are attendees, but the org that puts the event together absolutely has
employees both temp and permanent.

------
samstave
with the announcement that indian land mgmt cops will be searching the heck
out of cars heading into burning man, who is delivering contraband via drone
this year?

